# Red & White Barq's



## Floridabottledude (Feb 20, 2013)

I picked this up along with some clear embossed Barq's for $3 each. What flavor would this be? Is this a common bottle? The bottom has 75, I am assuming 1975? Thanks, Floridabottledude


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 20, 2013)

try here..  http://gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedb.htm


----------



## acls (Feb 21, 2013)

Somebody correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the red and white label like yours come from New Orleans, Louisiana only which is where Barq's started.  The flavor of what type of drink the bottle held would have been indicated by the cap.  Barq's put out an orange drink, a cream soda, and, of course, root beer.  Probably are some other flavors too that I don't know about.


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 21, 2013)

I think it's a flavor bottle too. Although, I'm pretty sure Barq's began in Biloxi, Mississippi - which is not too far from NO.


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2013)

cool bottle dont have one of those yet


----------



## acls (Feb 21, 2013)

Barq's is mostly tied to Biloxi.  That is where the root beer type drink was made.  However,  Barq's started out in New Orleans and later relocated or franchised? to Biloxi.  These red bottles, from what I have heard, were only produced in New Orleans while the blue ones that look identical in every way but color were used everywhere else.  They are fairly common.  You can find them on eBay frequently.


----------



## handymansix (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice! 

 This type bottle was primarily used for root beer and cream soda, and probably other flavors as well. I also collect red (and blue) label Barq's.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 24, 2013)

My .02.

 There is a red/white *Barq's * from Little Rock, AR dated 1940 or 41, I forget which.

 The red color is NOt exclusive to anyplace or bottler.


----------



## acls (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Grant long time no see.  I was referring to the red and white labels on that standard looking style.  I believe the Little Rock bottle is on green glass.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 27, 2013)

acls...yeah, long time

 But...the red/white I have is on clear and I have yet to find, or see, the green glass version.
 Ebay guy, barqs19, had told me of a couple Arky Barqs that I still have not seen, including a Dumas variant not yet in the display (and I have six already).


----------



## acls (Aug 27, 2013)

Interesting....does it look like the one in the picture?  A green glass Barq's with a red label from AR showed up at the Tulsa show.  I think it brought some good money.  Are you coming to Memphis?


----------



## tricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

Little Rock Barq's had Root Beer, Grape, Peach, a green one (probably Lime), Cream Soda, and I seem to maybe remember a Banana.  That's the flavors I remember, but there may have been more.  We got the cold ones for 5 cents, fresh out of the wet cooler at George Lewis' Service Station out in Levy.  Boy, were they good.


----------



## fishnuts (Aug 29, 2013)

Matt, I'll get a photo of the red/white later today and we can all compare.  
 Drat!  Missed a shot at the green glass one?  Don't tell me you went to Tulas the year I didn't go?  Double drat.

 tricycle...I grew up in the Hillcrest/Heights area of Little Rock.  Barq's made more flavors than that, and Yuk!, I remember having the Banana...once!  Same for creme soda...once.  Barq's also sold cola but it was not too tasty, an orange, a pineapple-orange mix, some dang thing that was blue...I didn't touch it but I had a buddy that loved them. yeah and lemon lime.  Fresh out of the wet cooler at Brigham's Grocery corner market right across the street from Fair Park elementry school.  I recall being WARNED to not go to Brigham's before school, as they didn't want us spending our 25 cent lunch money on candy and sodas!  And Hostess cupcakes, and baseball cards, and balsa airplanes, wax lips and other sorts of things kids couldn't live without!

 You still a Levy Rat?  Still in the neighborhood?  I'm now in Cabot.

 PS Matt...here's a shot of the Little Rock label.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't know how pertinent this one is, but here is my R/W 'Barqs'.

 A 1939 bottle from Columbus, Ga...


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 29, 2013)

That red and white Barq's, OsiaBoyce, if you didn't know already, is an old one before they came up with the "It's Good" slogan, I believe. I don't know about rarity, but I don't think they're too common.


----------



## fishnuts (Sep 4, 2013)

Can finally get into the upstairs bottle room after the carpet install.

 acls...the Barq's I have is a squat 12oz., not the tall.


----------

